# الحب الأول by : Mina Elbatal



## Alexander.t (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*وهم كبيير اسمه الحب الأول .... أحسان عبد القدوس

حينما يدفع بنا القدر الى هاوية الحب حينها فقط لا نعرف كم من الصعوبات ستقابلنا
بل ننظر للدنيا على انها جميله ورديه ملونه لنا بألوان الورود.

الحب الأول هو ليس كأى حب فهو الحب الاصدق والاوحد ،،،، هكذا يقولون من عاشُ تجربة حب وحيده .

اما متعددى علاقات الحب فيرى كل منهم ان الحب الأول مثله مثل اى حب اخر بل ويأكدون ان كل حب بالنسبه لهم هو الحب الأول لان أى علاقة حب لم تكتمل قد تكون مجرد نزوه او قصة حب فاشله مثلها مثل الالاف بل مثلها مثل  الملايين من قصص الحب الفاشله.

تعددت الاراء حول موضوع الحب الأول 

فكلاً منا ينظر الى الحب الأول نظره مختلفه!!! 

فانا كان احدكم فى علاقة حب للمره الاؤلى سينتقد جدا متعددى العلاقات وسينتقد اقوالهم الى ابعد الحدود

اغلب علاقات الحب الأول تأتى فى اوقات المراهقه وأود هنا أن تتقبلو كلامى بصدر رحب.

فترة المراهقه التى اقصدها ليست المراهقه الجسديه (وهى بعض التغيرات النفسيه والجسديه التى تطرأ على الانسان فى مرحلة ما قبل الشباب)

ولكن ما أقصده هى مراهقة الحب :

قد يكون تعبير جديد بالنسبه لكم كالمراهقه المتأخره فكلنا نسمع عنها ولكن نستغربها جدا

فقد يكون شيخ (كبيير السن) ولديه مراهقه متأخره و الاسباب متعدده.

فمراهقة الحب لا تأتى نتيجة قلة ممارسة الحب فهذا خطأ
ولكن مراهقة الحب تأتى نتيجة قلة التفكير فى الحب او بمعنى أدق وأوضح التفكير الخاطىء فى الحب.

فكل منا الحب الاؤل لديه يمثل طفره فى حياته فهو النمو الحقيقى للمشاعر الدفينه التى ظهرت بعده

فهو الاحساس بالاخر الأول الذى اقتحم حياتنا .


فشل الحب الأول:

كل انسان مرّ بتجربة الحب الأولى له الحق ان يصفها كما يشاء!!

فقد يصفها بتجربة الخلود او شىء اخر كما يحلو له ولكن بمجرد ان يضمد جراحه ويبدء بنظره جديده للمستقبل ويتعرف على شريك اخر للحياه وتعود اليه مظاهر الحب ينسى الحب الأول
ويعيش قصة حب جديده فد تكون ناجحه او قد تكون شبيهه بما سبقتها

كل هذا يعتمد على رؤية الانسان لنفسه وكيف يخطط لمستقبله وكيف يرى شريك حياته

فيجب ان نتعلم ان نكون ناضجيين عاطفين لكى لا ننجرح كثيراً ونجرح الاخر معنا

هل الحب للحبيب الأول فقط ؟

سوال يطرح نفسه بعد كل قصة حب أولى فاشله

ان كان السبب فى انفصال العشاق هو امر ليس بيدهم حله
ستجدهم يقولو 
سأظل احبك ولو طال انتظارى فأن لم تكن قدرى فقد كنت اختيارى

الاصرار على ان الحب الأول لن ينتهى من حياتك حتى وان انتهى الحبيب الأول هو اصرار خاطىء جدا

فبهذه الطريقه ان تحجب نفسك عن الحب وتعيش فى مرحلة التقوقع حول الذات وانكار الحب فقط من أجل الحبيب الأول!!!!

بعض النصائح لمن عاشوا قصة حب فاشله

فقط جدد فى داخلك القدره على الحب من جديد
فبعض الناس بفقدان الحبيب الاؤل يتوهمو انهم فقدو القدره على الحب 

وايضاً ابتعد عن الاغانى الحزينه التى هى السبب الهام والرئيسى فى عدم نسيان الحب الاؤل

نصيحه اخيره

اياك ان تكون فقدت الحب الأول وتعلم جيداً انه لن يعود
وتُصر على ان تبقى مُخلص للحب الاؤل
فبعض الناس يعلمون جيداً ان الحب الأول انتهى تماماً من حياتهم ولكنهم يعيشون
دور الحبيب الوفى الذى لن يتخلى عن حبه ما دام فى جسده روح يتنفس بها ويستنشق الهواء
ان فعلت هذا اعلم جيداً انك انت السبب الوحيد فى مأساتك وكباواتك وليس أحد غيرك.

By : Mina Elbatal

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> *اياك ان تكون فقدت الحب الأول وتعلم جيداً انه لن يعود*
> * وتُصر على ان تبقى مُخلص للحب الاؤل*
> * فبعض الناس يعلمون جيداً ان الحب الأول انتهى تماماً من حياتهم ولكنهم يعيشون*
> * دور الحبيب الوفى الذى لن يتخلى عن حبه ما دام فى جسده روح يتنفس بها ويستنشق الهواء*
> * ان فعلت هذا اعلم جيداً انك انت السبب الوحيد فى مأساتك وكباواتك وليس أحد غيرك.*



موضوع جامد
عجبانى انا الجزئيه دى 
ثانكس يا مون​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *
> فقط جدد فى داخلك القدره على الحب من جديد
> فبعض الناس بفقدان الحبيب الاؤل يتوهمو انهم فقدو القدره على الحب
> 
> ...




*نصائح مهمه جدا بالنسبالي
لكن ياريت اقدر اعمل بيها
خصوصا الاغاني الحزينه
ياريتها سهله كده يا مينا
مكنش حد غلب​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*
*

> *بعض النصائح لمن عاشوا قصة حب فاشله*
> 
> * فقط جدد فى داخلك القدره على الحب من جديد*
> * فبعض الناس بفقدان الحبيب الاؤل يتوهمو انهم فقدو القدره على الحب *
> ...



عندك حق فعلا يا مينا
المفروض ندور على حاجة تحاول تخلينا نروق شوية 
مش هاقول ننسى عشان برضه بيكون صعب 
ميرسى لموضوعك الجميل​


----------



## zama (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مبدئياً *أبدي إعجابي* بالأتي : 

1- تنظيم الموضوع و عنصرته و تسلسل أفكاره ..

2- ظهور إعمال العقل بالجانب العاطفي ..

3- أختصاره و وضوحه ..

هذا لا يمنعني أن أختلف جزئياً إن سمحت لي ، 

أنا لا أوؤمن بترتيبات الحب و لكن هناك 

(( *حب صادق* )) أري أن هذا التعبير أفضل ربما يكون الحب الصادق مرة أو أتنين أو    ∞ ،

*شروط التعددية* عدم وجود علاقات الحب بالتوازي ليكون الحب صادق ، ذلك حق أي أنسان ..

من هذا المنطلق أتنحي عن أستخدام مصطلح (( *الحب الأول* )) ..

و أعترض علي تحجيم الصدق و جعله قاصراً علي التجربة الأولي فقط ،

*لأن الصدق ليس له فترة صلاحية* ..

==

أيضاً لي تحفظ بتلك العبارة الواردة 



> *فبعض الناس يعلمون جيداً ان الحب الأول انتهى تماماً من حياتهم ولكنهم يعيشون
> دور الحبيب الوفى الذى لن يتخلى عن حبه ما دام فى جسده روح يتنفس بها ويستنشق الهواء
> *


العبارة المظللة توحي لي أن هؤلاء البشر يجسدون شخصيات ليست فيهم ..

أنا متأكد أن يوجد أوفياء لا أحصيهم بالكثرة أو الندرة و لكن مجرد وجودهم يكفي ..



> *ان فعلت هذا اعلم جيداً انك انت السبب الوحيد فى مأساتك وكباواتك وليس أحد غيرك.*


ألم يكن يوجد أسباب محيطة ؟؟ !! 

كيف يكون الشخص الوفي هو سبب نكبته ؟؟ !! 

لا عاقل يريد أن يفشل ، 

من يوفي لحبيبه حتي بعد إنتهاء طريقهما فذلك لأنه عرف ميزة شريكه و لايجد تعويض لهذه الميزة من أخرين غيره (( *لكل منا ميزة ينفرد بها* )) ..

==

أشكرك حبيبي لموضوعك ..


----------



## Desert Rose (4 ديسمبر 2010)

طبعا الموضوع حلو ياكيوبيد 

بس حب اول ايه وأخر ايه ؟

أنا كفرت بالحب اصلا 

هو فى حاجة اسمها كده دلوقتى 

اوهام وتهيئات صيام


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## Alexander.t (4 ديسمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> موضوع جامد
> عجبانى انا الجزئيه دى
> ثانكس يا مون​




ميرسى يا كوكى نورتى


----------



## Alexander.t (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *نصائح مهمه جدا بالنسبالي
> لكن ياريت اقدر اعمل بيها
> خصوصا الاغاني الحزينه
> ياريتها سهله كده يا مينا
> مكنش حد غلب​*




مفيش حاجه فى الدنيا صعبه يا مايكل
خلي قانونك فى الحياه ، اكون او لا اكون
نورت يا حبيبى


----------



## Alexander.t (4 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *
> *
> 
> عندك حق فعلا يا مينا
> ...



النسيان صعب ولكنه مش مستحيل
كل حاجه نقدر عليها لو عاوزين نعملها
نورتى يا بنت العدرا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*



			اياك ان تكون فقدت الحب الأول وتعلم جيداً انه لن يعود
وتُصر على ان تبقى مُخلص للحب الاؤل
فبعض الناس يعلمون جيداً ان الحب الأول انتهى تماماً من حياتهم ولكنهم يعيشون
دور الحبيب الوفى الذى لن يتخلى عن حبه ما دام فى جسده روح يتنفس بها ويستنشق الهواء
ان فعلت هذا اعلم جيداً انك انت السبب الوحيد فى مأساتك وكباواتك وليس أحد غيرك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلام  صح جداا
ميرسى ليك كيوبد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> مبدئياً *أبدي إعجابي* بالأتي :
> 
> 1- تنظيم الموضوع و عنصرته و تسلسل أفكاره ..
> 
> ...




لا يوجد انفراد فى المميزات لدينا ولكن يوجد اناس تحترف اتقان مميزتها
فلو نظرنا لاى شخص سنجد به مزايا عديده ولكن ما يميز شخص عن اخر هو انه احتراف اتقان مزايا

اشكرك يمعلم للمناقشه معاك 
نورتنى يا بوب


----------



## zama (6 ديسمبر 2010)

> *بص عشان اكون صريح معاك مفيش حاجه اسمها ما لا نهايه*


فاجئتني بأنتهاجك للحرفية ..

كل ما أردت توضيحه من *(( ∞ ))** هي تعدد المرات ..

*


> *شروط التعددية عدم وجود علاقات الحب بالتوازي ليكون الحب صادق ، ذلك حق أي أنسان ..
> 
> بالفعل لو فى حب بالتوازى اما ان الشخص ده مريض
> او هو بيحب اغنية الفنان خالد على . محتار اختار مين فيهم واحده بتفكر فيا والتانيه بفكر فيها :t33:*


ذكرت الشرط حتي لا يصل لبعض الأخوة غير ما أقصد ، 

أشترطت عدم وجود علاقات عاطفية متزامنة حتي لا نخرج لمستوي التلاعب بالمشاعر و نسميه حب ..

==



> *هو مفيش فى موضوعى ما يدعو الى القول بان الصدق قاصر على التجربه الاؤلى فقط*


أومال دي تبئا أيه ؟؟



> *الحب الأول هو ليس كأى حب فهو الحب الاصدق والاوحد ،،،، هكذا يقولون من عاشُ تجربة حب وحيده .*





> *ولكن انا عرضت وجهات نظر قالت كده ولكنى لم اتبناها
> *


لغاية كدا صح أوي ..



> *بل بالعكس نقدتها !!!!*


فين ؟؟

هسردلك كل فقرات موضوعك ..

==

الحقيقة أنني أري تعدد الأقلام بموضوعك و هذا يدل علي *مواهبك بفنون الكتابة* _ ليست مجاملة بل حق و واجب الإشادة به و هثبتلك _ و هي كالآني :

++ من أول الموضوع *:*


> *تعددت الاراء حول موضوع الحب الأول *


أتخذت لسان الراوي المتسع الأفق المطلع لكثير من وجهات النظر ..

++ من أول 





> *تعددت الاراء حول موضوع الحب الأول *


*: *



> *ولكن ما أقصده هى مراهقة الحب :
> *


أتخذت هنا عقل المفسر المحايد ..

++ من أول 





> *ولكن ما أقصده هى مراهقة الحب :*


*: *



> *
> **هل الحب للحبيب الأول فقط ؟*


أتخذت هنا قلم كاتب مفكر يتناول قضيته من خلال التجسيد بمثال (( الشيخ المُـسن )) ..

++ من أول 





> *هل الحب للحبيب الأول فقط ؟*


*:*



> *بعض النصائح لمن عاشوا قصة حب فاشله*


أتخذت كرسي المحاور لأهم طرف بالموضوع ألا و هو (( عقلك )) فكرت بصوت عالٍ ..

++ من أول 





> *بعض النصائح لمن عاشوا قصة حب فاشله*


*إلي* نهاية الموضوع أستعدت دور الكاتب الناضج الذي صاغ كل الموضوع بتعددية أدواره بطريقة مـُحكمة ..

الحقيقة شئ جميل بجد ..

*ما يمثل وجهة نظرك من كل أجزاء الموضوع هي جزئيات الكاتب التي تكلمت فيها من نبع موقفك ..*

*لا أري أي نقد لك لأقتصار الصدق علي تجربة الحب الأولي و إلا كنت أكتفيت بتأييدي لك ..*




> لا يوجد انفراد فى المميزات لدينا ولكن يوجد اناس تحترف اتقان مميزتها
> فلو نظرنا لاى شخص سنجد به مزايا عديده ولكن ما يميز شخص عن اخر هو انه احتراف اتقان مزايا


نعم يوجد إنفراد بالمميزات ..

الأحتراف بأي شئ يؤدي إلى الأنفراد في أي شئ ..

أستحالة يكون طريقة عمل الهاوي مثل المحترف إلا إذا أراد الهاوي أن يحترف ..

الأحتراف تأتي من أتخاذ شئ ما كحرفة أي تكريس الوقت لها ..

*مثال :* كلنا لدينا القدرة علي الجري و لكن ليس للكل القدرة علي قطع مسافات كبيرة ..

ذلك ما يظهره فائزي الأوليمبياد فى الجري مسافات طويلة ..

هذا هو الأحتراف المؤدي للإنفراد ..


----------



## Alexander.t (6 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> طبعا الموضوع حلو ياكيوبيد
> 
> بس حب اول ايه وأخر ايه ؟
> 
> ...



ههههههههه 
لا الحب موجود يا نانسى بس المشكله فى الناس مش فى الحب 
نورتى يا قمر


----------



## DODY2010 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اياك ان تكون فقدت الحب الأول وتعلم جيداً انه لن يعود
وتُصر على ان تبقى مُخلص للحب الاؤل
فبعض الناس يعلمون جيداً ان الحب الأول انتهى تماماً من حياتهم ولكنهم يعيشون
دور الحبيب الوفى الذى لن يتخلى عن حبه ما دام فى جسده روح يتنفس بها ويستنشق الهواء
ان فعلت هذا اعلم جيداً انك انت السبب الوحيد فى مأساتك وكباواتك وليس أحد غيرك.
كلام حلو اوي


----------



## Alexander.t (10 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك



ميرسى يا روزى
نورتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2010)

> فقط جدد فى داخلك القدره على الحب من جديد
> فبعض الناس بفقدان الحبيب الاؤل يتوهمو انهم فقدو القدره على الحب
> 
> وايضاً ابتعد عن الاغانى الحزينه التى هى السبب الهام والرئيسى فى عدم نسيان الحب الاؤل


*الاحساس بفقدان القدره على الحب هو احساس طبيعى بعد اى تجربة حب فاشله ولو انى اعترض على وصفها بالفاشله فليس هناك حب فاشل وحب ناجح بل هناك قصة حب تكتمل وقصة اخرى تجهض لاسباب كثيره قد لا يكون هناك دخل لاصحابها ولكنه ليس موضوعنا 
هذا الاحساس وقتى يحتاج لفترة نقاهه يعيش الانسان فيها بدون البحث عن تجربه جديده حتى لا يظلم نفسه اولا ولا يظلم معه شريك لقصه جديده ومأساه اخرى
معك كل الحق فالاغانى الحزينه هى تجديد دائم للمشاعر الحزينه واحيانا تكون السبب فى تصرف غير عقلانى بسبب سيطرتها على وجدان الشخص وحواسه 
نقطه اخيره كنت متردده فى اضافتها احيانا يكون الحب الاول وبسبب شدته وصدقه وبراءه احساسه يسكن الذاكره ويظل له نكهته الخاصه واعتقد انه لا عيب فى هذا ان لم نجعله ذو تأثير سلبى على حياتنا وواقعنا 
مووووون بجد موضوع هايل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (10 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *وهم كبيير اسمه الحب الأول .... أحسان عبد القدوس*​
> 
> *حينما يدفع بنا القدر الى هاوية الحب حينها فقط لا نعرف كم من الصعوبات ستقابلنا*
> *بل ننظر للدنيا على انها جميله ورديه ملونه لنا بألوان الورود.*​
> ...


 *I like this topic so much*
*thanks mina:018A1D~146:*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> كلام  صح جداا
> ميرسى ليك كيوبد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




ميرسى يا سندريلا نورتى


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> فاجئتني بأنتهاجك للحرفية ..
> 
> *يا بوب مش حرفيه بس كل حاجه متوسطه تبقى حلوه
> يعنى مش لازم يكون ما لا نهايه حتى لو علاقات كتييره مش حلوه*
> ...


*

فكرة الانفراد فى المشاعر البشريه بحد ذاتها انا مش موافقها تماما
ببساطه لان الحنيه مثلا موجوده عند اغلب الناس ولكن بدرجات متفواته
ومش كل البنات بيبقى نمبر ون عندها الحنيه فكل شخص مننا بيحط مميزات معينه فى شريك حياته
ولكن ساعة لما بيجى يحب هو خلاص حب بيبتدى بقى يشوف المميزات اللى كان عاوزها موجوده فى الشخص ده ولا لا واكيد مش هيلاقيها كلها *


----------



## Alexander.t (14 ديسمبر 2010)

DODY2010 قال:


> اياك ان تكون فقدت الحب الأول وتعلم جيداً انه لن يعود
> وتُصر على ان تبقى مُخلص للحب الاؤل
> فبعض الناس يعلمون جيداً ان الحب الأول انتهى تماماً من حياتهم ولكنهم يعيشون
> دور الحبيب الوفى الذى لن يتخلى عن حبه ما دام فى جسده روح يتنفس بها ويستنشق الهواء
> ...




نورتنى او نورتينى:smile01


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *الاحساس بفقدان القدره على الحب هو احساس طبيعى بعد اى تجربة حب فاشله ولو انى اعترض على وصفها بالفاشله فليس هناك حب فاشل وحب ناجح بل هناك قصة حب تكتمل وقصة اخرى تجهض لاسباب كثيره قد لا يكون هناك دخل لاصحابها ولكنه ليس موضوعنا
> هذا الاحساس وقتى يحتاج لفترة نقاهه يعيش الانسان فيها بدون البحث عن تجربه جديده حتى لا يظلم نفسه اولا ولا يظلم معه شريك لقصه جديده ومأساه اخرى
> معك كل الحق فالاغانى الحزينه هى تجديد دائم للمشاعر الحزينه واحيانا تكون السبب فى تصرف غير عقلانى بسبب سيطرتها على وجدان الشخص وحواسه
> نقطه اخيره كنت متردده فى اضافتها احيانا يكون الحب الاول وبسبب شدته وصدقه وبراءه احساسه يسكن الذاكره ويظل له نكهته الخاصه واعتقد انه لا عيب فى هذا ان لم نجعله ذو تأثير سلبى على حياتنا وواقعنا
> ...




كلامك جميل يا دونا ولكنى مختلف معاكى فى التسميه من جهة قصص الحب الفاشله فهى موجوده وبكثره ممكن اه نستثنى بعض العلاقات اللى مكملتش لاسباب ملهاش حل ونقول دى مكملتش مش فشلت لكن من جهة قصص الحب الفاشله فمفيش اكتر منها

نورتى يا دون


----------



## Maroo Magdi (27 مايو 2011)

جميل جدا الموضوع


----------



## Critic (27 مايو 2011)

*جامد دا يا معلم*
*انا فعلا زهقت من كلام الافلام و الاحلام و الاوهام ان الحب الاول مافش زيه و انه هيطاردك مدى الحياة و انك هتعيش و تموت على ذكراه*
*اى كلام فى البتنجان !*


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2011)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *I like this topic so much*
> *thanks mina:018A1D~146:*



*يو ار ويلكم *


----------



## Alexander.t (25 يونيو 2011)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> جميل جدا الموضوع



اشكرك لمرورك
نورتى


----------

